
Eastern Germany: the most godless place on Earth - pmoriarty
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/belief/2012/sep/22/atheism-east-germany-godless-place
======
bebna
What does it have to do with Hacker News?

~~~
pepe56
Actually, a lot of stories on here are very unrelated to Hackernews. This one
might be interesting for some and the upvotes decide.

